# And then there were snails



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

what is the shape of their shell?


----------



## collins (May 24, 2006)

It's not ice cream cone, but the other. I guess there are only 2.


----------



## nephilim (Mar 25, 2006)

Breath a sigh of relief :thumbsup: it's not Malaysians!


----------



## Lucy (May 11, 2006)

Malasians are great! its the others you gotta worry about!


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

Ramshorns are generally plant friendly as well. They look like, well you guessed it a rams horn.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I <3 all snails. Maybe I'm just weird, but I have hundreds of them.


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

I will second the malaysian trumpet snails are great motion!!!


----------



## kimo (Jul 15, 2006)

collins said:


> Hadn't seen a single snail until yesterday, and yesterday there were too many to count. Wow! They are black spotted, and I haven't noticed any damage to plants, so I will consider them friendly for the time being. That is, unless anyone can tell me otherwise.


Most likely pond snails that will multiply daily if not hourly...LOL!
Not many fish will eat them... maybe some types of Botias.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

i hate mts! sure, they keep the gravel from compacting but nothing gets rid of them and they keep multiplying!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm agreeing with cbennett, MTSs are annoying. Once they are in your aquarium and multiplying, it's really difficult if not impossible to get rid of them all without tearing the tank apart or poisoning it. I have them and they are quite unsightly because they just litter my substrate.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 13, 2005)

I have to agree with those who love their MTS.

Mine are currently eating away at an outbreak of BBA in one of my tanks - they're slow, but getting the job done.


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

Nothing wrong with snails. If you can't get rid of enough of them fishing with an apple slice, try a clown loach. 

I detest the cone shaped ones. I don't think the loach will touch them.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I havent seen a single snail that I didnt introduce myself untill today when I cleaned my 2026. It was in the top filter compartment. I was like "WTF"? looked in my tank, nothing... I guess it was trying to make an escape from my Skunk Botias and got sucked up.. 

** Crosses fingers as it was a cone shaped one **


----------



## Lucy (May 11, 2006)

MTS are great if you have sand substrate as they keep it turned so no anaerobic bacteria can build up and kill the fish. I'd hate them in a graveled tank though. The stupid little ramshorns are impossible to get rid of ¬.¬


----------



## Gunter95 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Snail Killer*

I use a very different technique to get rid of snails. A small hammer. When they are on the glass, I break the shells (gently) and then my fish go nuts for the live treat.


----------



## black_dragon_i (Jul 24, 2006)

I have one species now, they start off as redish brown when young and as they mature the shell becomes darker with little golden specks in it. Large area where the snail comes out of, very tight swirl at the top. I saw a small amount of damage on the very edge of my oldest lily and small translucent patch on the largest of my banana plants leaf.

I am not sure the lily is the snail as it looks like typical lily leaf death but can someone tell me most likely what snail this is and if their numbers which are skyrocketing now (many many jelly packets in tank) should be a concern?

I have very little algae in the tanks since I let them reproduce and only thin occasionally to another tank just for snails.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

I think this title is the funny I almost choked when I saw it. 

I had snails once...the came in via pots my dwarf swords were in. There were millions of them...pond snails! Well I tried picking them out for days...I havent seen many in there I wonder if my bigger snails are eating them.

I also have this really cool snail that just grew fron nowhere...its reminds me of a crab sorta then a snail...its shell looks like a tube wound ina circle.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I have too many snails and the only ones I like to keep are my olive nerites. I tried the zuchini slice to get them to accumulate so I can move them to my outdoor water feature, but my darned plecos keep downing the thing too fast for the slow snails to get to it. lol


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

I'll need to say the malaysian trumpet snails aren't all THAT bad, but I think if I was to try to get rid of them completely... well, I'd lower the water level to about half an inch above my gravel, take the fish out, and then salt the hell out of it with some rock salt. rock salt seems to kill them rather well... I'd leave it sit for a day or so, then start doing mad water changes.... both to get rid of the salt as well as the rotting snail carcasses. 

I keep thinking of interesting fish I could get that would control this outbreak of snails.. but then I look up info on them and find out that no fish will eat this snail, so far as I've found... apparently they break puffer's teeth, and are maybe too tough for most loaches. dissappointing. 

As it is, I usually just watch my tank, and when there's more than 5 large snails on my substrate surface even when the lights on, that means it's time to dig around for a bit and scoop them up out of the substrate. I can usually get about 20 large snails with the net and then I put 'em in a jar full of salt and after they're dead chunk 'em in the dirt pile outside of my apartment that has some plants growing on it. Maybe it's good for 'em? eh... :icon_roll


----------



## gonzobluefuzz (Dec 8, 2005)

Mangala said:


> I can usually get about 20 large snails with the net and then I put 'em in a jar full of salt and after they're dead chunk 'em in the dirt pile outside of my apartment that has some plants growing on it. Maybe it's good for 'em? eh... :icon_roll


I like that idea.....gotta go find a mason jar and some salt, I could damned near fill it I'm 1/2 sure :icon_redf Will hafta find an alternate dumping location tho .....the neighbors roses would not enjoy the salt I'm sure :icon_evil


----------



## Witz_N_Charm (Aug 8, 2006)

Snails and algae are all I seem to be able to cultivate

**************








get dwarfs puffers and otos . snails and algae gone fast
ooops you want some snails, try another tank fot the ones you want


----------



## Witz_N_Charm (Aug 8, 2006)

20 large snails 
try ebay instead of salt.
all the money you have lost. people BUY the very snails you have. your money 
my bf said to pass that on


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

yea dude. you can send them to me. 

Puffers love snails, they were born to hunt and eat snails and we puffer owners set up tanks to do the unthinkable(yes, i have a 2.5gallon tank setup to breed snails).

Or you can try ebay, or if your LFS sells puffers, they might buy them. I'd prefer you send them to me though.:wink:


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Snails are easy to get rid of if you dont keep inverts. Add a little copper to the water and they will all be dead in no time.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

send all the ones you can to me first, then copper the tank. I paid .75 a ram snail to start my breeder tank.

I'll tank any pound or ramhorns...just no MTS's.


----------

